# QLD brothers in arms - hope your OK



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

when it comes to football and the available fish species, QLD may be the enemy but under that rivalry is a brotherhood that trancends those minor quarrels.

I hope you guys up there are alright and that any damage due to the weather will be minimal.

Chins up - you will be back to out fishing us and flogging us in the SoO again soon enough...

cheers

John


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

330mm of rain in Yeppoon since 3:30pm yesterday. Wow.
We're expecting a fair bit of rain this weekend, maybe as much as 200mm.
Lots of roads gonna be cut and airports going down too.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Mackay all ready cut off thanks to the shitty weather, had a few breakages and trees down nearby and alot of closed roads but all good for the time being


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> 330mm of rain in Yeppoon since 3:30pm yesterday. Wow.
> We're expecting a fair bit of rain this weekend, maybe as much as 200mm.
> Lots of roads gonna be cut and airports going down too.


Rocky is now cut off to the south and west. Gladstone next, then Bundaberg/Maryborough, then maybe Brisbane by Sunday?

trev


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> 330mm of rain in Yeppoon since 3:30pm yesterday. Wow.
> We're expecting a fair bit of rain this weekend, maybe as much as 200mm.
> Lots of roads gonna be cut and airports going down too.


Just talking to Steve. Didn't half your roof get ripped off? That's gotta suck.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Rains gone and sun is out lots of water around and some roads closed. Bit windy though hope that's it so barra season opener is a goer.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not home at the moment but we've had <100mm in the one day it rained. I'm getting back with a day or two up my sleeve before the barra season opens.

BOM tells me the river is getting a run down it so conditions should be good so far as fishing goes.

I hope no one is suffering too much with heavy rain.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody rain, now the grass will grow and I'll have to mow again.

I think I would rather rain than fires, hopefully some of this will reach the drier places.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, we had some damage on monday evening.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugger JF, hope it didnt do too much damage.
If you still have lead head nails on the roof you need to replace them. 
While the roofs off make sure you rescrew the batons with baton screws and that they havent rotted out. Also srcew every rib on the top and bottom baton.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Bugger JF, hope it didnt do too much damage.
> If you still have lead head nails on the roof you need to replace them.
> While the roofs off make sure you rescrew the batons with baton screws and that they havent rotted out. Also srcew every rib on the top and bottom baton.


Thanks AWTY. Thankfully we are insured and the roofer was out today to quote on the job. Out biggest problem is going to be if we get the forecast rain this weekend we'll be cut off for several days.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

:shock: Moving House Tomorrow!! :shock:


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Been up at Bargara since Wednesday, had planned on fishing everyday but doesn't look like I'll get the kayak out at all. Who knows if I'll even be able to get back home on Monday at the rate the rain is coming down


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

A tad early for the cyclone season. Though not enough to say its weird. Checking out North West Island on the southern GBR, I'll be camping there around this time next year. 2m swell (INSIDE the Swains. Yikes!) and worse 3-4m seas. Bloody peculiar and very uncomfortable conditions (oK not that peculiar for the shallow, protected waters of the southern GBR under cyclone. But definitely something few of us have experienced. I would prefer 8m swell in a yak to 4m wind waves. Muchly.

4m wind waves! With an underlying 2m swell. Hell. Forget the worst chop in Moreton Bay (or PPB) not even close.

Craig, hope the insurance goes sweet.
Indie, fingers crossed.
Scoman... :shock: surely you will delay?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

No delay all moved in. Wasn't all that bad TBH. Hired a little truck, backed up to both Garages. Done!!

Hope others further North are doing ok.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking bad news in the Bargara/Bundaberg region.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-01-26/f ... ld/4485304

trev


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

We're in Ipswich. It's fairly peeing down here too.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep. And 45 knots at the Cape and DIP. It's an AI day (adventures inside).

http://www.bom.gov.au/qld/flood/seast.shtml

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Q&dur=7932

trev


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

salticrak said:


> 2.45 am an it has been dogs and cats here on the Sunshine Coast for the whole night.
> 
> My neighbor said he got a couple of inches but my girlfriend got six...


Still committed to exercise salti. Good on you for backing up for second run.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The wind at Cape Moreton just reached 59 knots (102 km/hr). You can't stand upright in wind of that strength.

Bound to be trees and powerlines down throughout today. Also the whole of the Brisbane River catchment received well over 100 mm in the 24 hours to 9 am, so a lot of water is heading for the dams, with moderate rain still falling over the whole catchment. I sure hope those damn dam engineers get it _right _this time!

trev


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

badmotorfinger said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > 2.45 am an it has been dogs and cats here on the Sunshine Coast for the whole night.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :twisted:

So this is what a Qld storm is like huh. Yep Im impressed. Sunny coast currently on tornado alert,,, our house faces the ocean so will get a nice view as it rips our roof off. :shock: :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Davey G said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


How big is the surf DAVEY (vertical face)?

trev


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

Just got out for a bit of a looksee after copping a hiding last night here in Hervey Bay.
Lots of trees down, roads closed and heaps of cars out sightseeing. 2.0 m waves out on the bay but I think the Stealth will stay dry today. 
I think we copped about 175 mm rain and the wind topped out at 70 kmh at the airport but it seemed worse at my end of the town.
All roads into and out of the Bay are closed and with the Mary rising fast the Bruce Highway wont be far off closing if it hasn't already.
We seem to be past the worst of it here but the system is moving south so all the best to everyone south of here.
Cheers, Richo.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

richo23 said:


> Just got out for a bit of a looksee after copping a hiding last night here in Hervey Bay.
> Lots of trees down, roads closed and heaps of cars out sightseeing. 2.0 m waves out on the bay but I think the Stealth will stay dry today.
> I think we copped about 175 mm rain and the wind topped out at 70 kmh at the airport but it seemed worse at my end of the town.
> All roads into and out of the Bay are closed and with the Mary rising fast the Bruce Highway wont be far off closing if it hasn't already.
> ...


Glad you're OK (sort off). We too will probably have trees down and power outages soon. VERY strong winds.

Latest Weather Observations for Double Island Point
IDQ60801
Issued at 11:05 am EST Sunday 27 January 2013 (issued every 30 minutes, with the page automatically refreshed every 10 minutes)

Latest weather observations for QLD Station Details ID: 040068 Name: DOUBLE ISLAND POINT LIGHTHOUSE Lat: -25.93 Lon: 153.19 Height: 95.64 m

Date/TIME...Dir..WIND: kms/hr..Gusts......knots...Gusts

27/11:00am....NNE......... 95.... 113........ 51.......61
27/10:47am....NNE.........104....122........ 56...... 66 
27/10:46am....NNE.........106....122........ 57.... ..66

Pigs can fly (in this wind). AND KAYAKERS CAN"T STAY UPRIGHT.

trev

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

We're getting constant drizzle, but not the heavy rain we were expecting. 37mm since 2pm saturday. Still hopeful to get plenty more. The wind can stay away though.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

pretty much all that is left here is a little wind, reasonably clear skies so i may get the yak out tomorrow


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

What are those surfers on? Not exactly a clean break.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I need help to get through floodwaters at Aratula...gonna be a long night.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep just had a briefing with the local cops and SES. Stuck in the car overnight. Knew I should have went to the pub before it shut...BP at Aratula is doing a roaring trade as well.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> 2.45 am an it has been dogs and cats here on the Sunshine Coast for the whole night.
> 
> My neighbor said he got a couple of inches but my girlfriend got six...


Folded in half Salti :lol:


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

The craziest gold coast weather I've experienced in the 20 years I've lived here. The wind is mad. The beach erosion is going to be huge. For the last 6 hours it hasn't stopped and is still going. Sounds like a plane constantly over head. Hope all are safe. Iam dodging chairs flying off high rise balconies at main beach.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.bom.gov.au/qld/flood/brisbane.shtml

The highest wind recorded in SE Qld (that I could see on the AWS's) was at Cape Moreton this evening.

Date/time........DIR......Wind: km/hr...Gusts .....knots....Gusts

27/06:39pm ..... ENE ...........102...... ..126........ 55...... 68

At 126 km/hr, you have trouble crawling along the ground on all fours (from experience).

trev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

^Those are some pretty telling shots, Lazybugger.
Stay safe, all.

You aren't alone. Big superstorm/weatherbomb about to nail the UK, too, with a fetch of wind about from Florida to Scotland.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Still stuck at Aratula.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The creek








Our driveway.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Jesus, just watched some TV footage of the flooding. I had NO IDEA it was this bad. Was there much in the way of warning?

Zed, mostly the UK doesn't understand scale when we use words like "big". Lived there for 10 years. This weather started pretty much in FNQ, has run through Qld into NSW and is expected to the tip of Tasmania.

In UK terms that a system starting the Irish sea and ending up in Moscow.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

badmotorfinger said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > 2.45 am an it has been dogs and cats here on the Sunshine Coast for the whole night.
> ...


According to previous threads, Trev would have backed up 5 times... now there's an athlete!?? :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pashtar (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope everyone comes through this and is safe.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Pashtar said:


> I hope everyone comes through this and is safe.


Wayne D may be safe, but he might not come through this OK...the pub may run out of beer! :shock:

trev


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

i drove down to forster for a long weekend and have to drive back to the goldcoast tomorrow. i just seen a picture of a field near metro con stadium conpletly under water. and i live in emerald lakes. no idea if i even make it home ill be able to get to my apartment haha.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The GC is faring well at present although still windy.

But the amount of rain locally shows with Hinze Dam levels, with the new raised wall spilling for the first time since being lifted to stage 3
At 8pm on the 24th water level was,* -3.46m* below the spillway
At 11pm on the 27th the dam spilled
At 2pm on 28th level is, *+3.46m* above the spillway and still rising

The speed of the rain passing shows in my home rain gauge
Fri 25, 7am, 12mm
Sat 26, 7am, 10mm
Sun 27, 7am, 56mm
Mon 28, 7am, 161mm
Tues 29, 7am, 126mm and sun is now shining


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Pashtar said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone comes through this and is safe.
> ...


Nope staying sober Trev. As soon as I can go I am out of here. Unfortunately I think Steve is right and I may be stuck here another night.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

With the help of a team of 20 neighbours we held the wolf from the door for 6 hours yesterday....just. The yard filled in 20 mins and with the water lapping at the doors, I fmanaged to fire up the 1000l per minute pump everyone told me I was crazy to buy after we got water in the house in 2011.

I waited and waited but King Wally didnt show up this time. :lol:

I had to run the pump for four hours to drain the water. Today I discovered most of the surrounding properties roofs now drain directly into my yard, after recent works the neighbours have done and was given the thumbs up by the council. :shock:

We got water over the slab again and some of the mdf VJ and pine floorboards have started to swell. Thankfully we switched to Suncorp insurance late last year so should be covered this time.

The same problem that saw us nearly go under yesterday, should save us from the river when it hits it peak around lunchtime tomorrow. Hopefully.

To give you an idea of where I am, my place is five doors from the fiver where Brad shot his second video.

All I have to do now is spend the next six months trying to get the neighbour, via the council, to fix the mistake. ... <sigh>


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Good to hear Paul. I was wondering how you were fairing this time round.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Brad I didnt expect it to rise. I didnt sandbag and was just fiddling with the pump to get it going after being dormant for 2 years, not expecting to have to use it.

I just managed to get it going in the nick of time and it took twenty minutes to get on top of it. I didn't have a second spare to call anyone. The immediate neighbours just showed up as they did last time. Zach rounded up a dozen young gorillas with a single text and people just walking past joined in. Young blokes work tirelessly till the job is done but man they cost a lot in beer when its all over. :lol:

The culvert up the back that was supposed to clear away all the water is either sealed or blocked. The water had nowhere to go but back into my yard. At least three of the neighbours put water into it.

At today's high, no water came back up the culvert as Lindsay St flooded, as it did in 2011. The block to the east of me was raised a metre since 2011, so that's stopping a lot of the water that would have got me. Alas it made me a swimming pool yesterday. Buggered if we ever get rain when the river floods. Last time and this thankfully we haven't.

Not sure what will happen at the peak tomorrow but I have plates made to fit over the drains to the culvert and super pump primed and ready to go.

I haven't sandbagged and the pump should cope with any water that comes up the culvert. That is if we dont get more rain tomorrow. I should know what's going to happen by about 9:30 and hopefully the plan will work flawlessly this time if I have to execute it.

Once I am sure we are safe, Ill be taking my mofo pump to help any other neighbours that may need it.
There should be three of us on deck at least but Brad if you're around, drop in around 10 or so to see how we're going. Thanks.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> My Dad took a few photos of the queens beach area around high tide.


The first two photos show the two jetties at Reef Point Scarborough... my wife Helen and I took a look there this arvo, and both jetties have suffered damage.

The furthest one away with the white railings etc... has lost the platform from the end... part of it is hanging at an angle towards the sea-bed.

The closest one has lost the two last sections of handrail and decking, and now just the two last set of posts are standing... the rest of it looks OK at present.

We neglected to take cameras with us, and will rectify that for tomorrow.

That area was my old stamping ground... I had my first blue-bottle sting on the beach close to the nearest jetty, when I was about 4 years old (67 years ago). :shock:

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

patwah said:


> Stay safe Paulo and QLD'ers


x2
hope the worst is behind you all


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Anyone heard from Con?
> 
> Con, you OK boof head?


Just texted him and he is in Sydney. All good back home for him though apparently.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah just got home myself that way. Still had to drive through some water from Moogerah overflowing. We were blocked off in all directions and had no back roads we could get through and had to wait until Reynolds Ck was low enough to make sure the bridge was alright to cross.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Neal013 said:


> i i just seen a picture of a field near metro con stadium conpletly under water


Neal that paddock covers regularly and will not effect you.

Coming home think your biggest worry will be the concrete section of the highway north of Grafton, and again when you get up near Woodford ....might pay to check road closures on the NRMA website or one of their offices down there before leaving Forster


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

WayneD said:



> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard from Con?
> ...


Sorry I didn't spot this, I've been in Sydney for 2 weeks (hoping to head home today) and have only been browsing the new posts without actually reading them. Seems we got about 200mm of rain at home but no damage. 37 degree day yesterday and today, so the sun must be out with a vengeance. Looking at photos from family in SE QLD and it looks pretty messy, I hope anyone in those parts fares ok. Must be tough having to go through it all again.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yes blacked out from midday sunday til 4 am this morning.

amazing how many lights, tv's, radios etc you turn on when blacked out which then cause a multi sensory alarm.

lost all my precious pillies, yabbies, and whiting fillets.  

now at work and lost about $10,000 in vaccines.

going to buy a honda generator , but should i connect it to the vaccines fridge or my bait fridge. decisions , decisions.

paulo, i was talking to an old farmer/builder from moree who reckons he used to get flooded every 5 years or so.
he said , if he had a low block in brisbane , he would build it with steel frame, tiles throughout, no chipboard, maybe visy board, the waterproof bathroom board,
leave all the door open, go back in when youve still got 1 foot in there and hose it out as the water recedes.

i know that doesnt affect you so much but some of those guys at goodna just redid their carpets etc.

now wet muddy carpet is a nightmare,

just a thought,
glad you got out wayne. warril creek lawys floods and i see mt spicer just above aratula got 450 mm which is 20 inches i think


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sydney airport is bedlam but the fishing should be good when I get home


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeepers Paulo hope you make it through today. At least the sun is shining. Currently on my way to work. No trains today as scaffolding fell on overhead wires in town. Traffic is bedlam.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Beekeeper said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad took a few photos of the queens beach area around high tide.
> ...


Took a walk down there for a close-up this-morning...


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

More fore-shore damage along Redcliffe Peninsula...

Part of the beach walk-way is cordoned off near Duffield Road... the sand has eroded beneath the walk-way causing it to collapse.

Some of the shelter sheds beside the walk-way have steps to the beach, but the sand is way way below the bottom step, so they've been cordoned off too.

Parts of the beach have lost so much sand that a pool has formed beside the beach walk-way.

Sand has built up so much at parts of Suttons Beach that the concrete steps are covered in sand.

The very popular swimming "Lagoon" area below Anzac Avenue has had extensive damage and will be closed for quite a while. The area is closed from the Redcliffe Jetty to the Southern extremity of the lagoon.

The rocky area out front of Albert St at Margate has lost its marker buoys... two only are left, and they are now situated about 30 metres off the shore... a long way from the rocks they are supposed to protect boat traffic from striking.

However... I've wondered about the "Ghost Crabs" that inhabit the sand along the beaches... I thought that they might have been washed back out to sea and fed the fish, but they're still there in their hundreds... I took a couple of photos of one that obliged by showing itself... but the quality of the shots leaves a lot to be desired... sorry about that.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts and wishes everyone. Today's tide passed without incident and was probably a metre lower than yesterdays high so Im not sure what all the fuss was about. The thankful part of me is grateful for the constant media information, the cynical side of me wonders if the media need to beat it up quite as much as they do. It doesnt help the nerves. :twisted:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I just don't know what to say for anyone who was caught in 2011 and doing it again.

But the thing that really quantified for me was Springbrook in the Gold Coast hinterland had 1 and 1/2 meters of rain over four days. I don't know. What do you say to that?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

dru said:


> But the thing that really quantified for me was Springbrook in the Gold Coast hinterland had 1 and 1/2 meters of rain over four days. I don't know. What do you say to that?


dru, Springbrook was largely the cause of Hinze Dam levels changing from -3.44m below the spillway to a peak of +4.36m above, and enough to fill both arms of the dam and lift level 7.80m overall in the space of 4 days.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Dodge said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > But the thing that really quantified for me was Springbrook in the Gold Coast hinterland had 1 and 1/2 meters of rain over four days. I don't know. What do you say to that?
> ...


Thats just nuts! 
Melbourne has an average _annual_ rainfall of 648 mm :shock: its hard to get my head around over twice that falling in 4 days!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > dru said:
> ...


Mark

They don't call it the Sunshine State for no reason. But when it rains, it pours....http://www.smh.com.au/environment/weath ... =text-only

trev


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Haven't seen any posts from Red for a few days - what's the situation with Coochie and the other islands in Moreton Bay?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

And Gladstone with just under a meter of rain in four days. It is just crazy. What happens to the Barra? They over the wall (again)?

Man, I thought it was tough here, with 4 inches over night.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

While the original post was wishing you all the best for the duration of the weather system, it was very interesting to read the many responses that came from those in the middle of the trouble. I am glad that it seems all the names I get used to seeing on the forum have apparently come through OK but hope that Paulo and Junglefisher can get their bits and pieces sorted... Red - where are you?

By the time it got to the NSW south coast the damaging winds abated and although we got a lot of rain it was the kind of rain that the garden just loved as we had been too dry and this gave everything a good soak without any of the damage we saw on the news from up north.

Thank you for all the contributions as even though we don't always know the people behind the avatars we do get to know a bit about the more regular writers and it was nice to know that most of those familiar names are more or less unscathed.

Doc... I hope the lost vaccines are replaceable...

cheers

John


----------

